# how do I get my ipod cable from my HU to the glove box?



## downforce (Oct 18, 2002)

I have a Panasonic HU with the ipod cable. I would like to keep my ipod in the glove box. How do I get the cable into the glove box so it's out of sight.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: how do I get my ipod cable from my HU to the glove box? (downforce)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3110454
Basically drill a hole and run cable through


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: how do I get my ipod cable from my HU to the glove box? (downforce)*

On the back of the glove box there is a cut out tht you can punch out and run the cable through there.


----------



## downforce (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: how do I get my ipod cable from my HU to the glove box? ([email protected])*

great I will look into that tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

